# Sticky  Post pics of your new Build



## joeten

Here you can post pictures of your new build


----------



## FloppySpatula

I have an old build from 2007-2008 chronicled. I know I came here for extensive help to check for part compatibility and such - can I post that?


----------



## Wrench97

Sure.


----------



## FloppySpatula

2008:


----------



## GZ

Hey FloppySpatula... Are you still using this build?

For everyone else... Here is an old thread that has pictures of user computer builds if you are interested in browsing.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f76/lets-see-your-rig-80376.html


----------



## FloppySpatula

GZ said:


> Hey FloppySpatula... Are you still using this build?
> 
> For everyone else... Here is an old thread that has pictures of user computer builds if you are interested in browsing.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f76/lets-see-your-rig-80376.html


No. I had a problem in 2011 with it that couldn't quite be nailed down to being the CPU or motherboard, so I sold the remaining parts and bought a laptop (why???). 

Couldn't fit the pic of the assembled product, so here it is:


----------



## GZ

I was just wondering... and I was going to offer some advice about cable management :grin:.


----------



## helios19

Hey All,

Thought I'd post pictures of my build from last year (with the help of TSF ).


----------



## Vudew

Well here she is, still a few additions I think I'll make.. but.. I'm happy thus far... Just put her together tonight.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Your build looks very nice!

Glad I could see the final product.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Looks nice, guys. And the cable management on the last two is excellent. :thumb:


----------



## Solidify

GZ said:


> I was just wondering... and I was going to offer some advice about cable management :grin:.


Lmao, I was thinking the same thing while looking at the pic


----------



## FloppySpatula

Solidify said:


> Lmao, I was thinking the same thing while looking at the pic


Something I never thought about back then  

I have a new one I just built - I'll throw up a pic when I can. It's much better organized, although I couldn't (didn't) do much with the sata cable connecting to the hdd.


----------



## T_Rex

Nice looking builds. I'm loving that green theme of the Giga Sniper series :smile:


----------



## gooddaynaga

bet its expensive lol...out of my budget hehe


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

The build guide has build for all budgets though :smile:.


----------



## T_Rex

MC17 is right! Pics of _any_ system, expensive or budget it's cool. First time build, or even having many builds is important and also respected. Especially given how hard MasterChief17 worked on this build list (with the help of others). Personally I like seeing even the most frugal builds. Sometimes building those are the most fun. Lost of TSF builds have been here in countless threads. Lets see those systems! and heck it doesn't even matter if it was officially a TSF rig. If you built it and you are proud of your build lets see it :thumb:


----------



## FxTrader

My first ever build. Everything seems to be working fine. Now I just gotta get a copy of Win 7 Pro 64. I really like this new BIOS interface. You can use a mouse with it.  My only "problem" right now is cable management. I'm gonna have to spend some time staring at the case with the side panels off and figure out something better. I mean, it's okay the way it is, but being the perfectionist that I am, I know I can do better.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Pretty sweet build. :thumb: And yes, the new BIOS is nice.


----------



## T_Rex

Well here the is the one in my sig that I just finished recently. I did have a 4770k in it but I sold that along with an Asus rig I built with an ROG board for a heavy gamer. I game still quite a bit but not as much as I did before, so I used a 4670k with this MSI mATX board. I used a Ccoolermaster 431 Elite I have to say the onboard sound is very good so far no need for a sound card. All stress tests run she passes with gold stars.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I've used that case and love it for a low-cost build.  And I believe you win Gold for cable management, not just inside, but outside the case as well. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Nice touch with the green zip ties.


----------



## greenbrucelee

Chrono shouldn't your psu be the other way around since you have a vent at the bottom?


----------



## gcavan

Either way is acceptable, and I've installed both ways. The PS vent on the Elite 431 is filtered so the PS would draw a minimum of dust into itself. Bottom line though, it's still personal choice.

Re: Day-Glo tie wraps: I'm a strong believer in using what is available, but they have to go at the first opportunity.


----------



## Tyree

I don't particularly care for bottom mount cases but, when I use them, I mount my PSU's fan up also. I don't feel comfortable with the fan facing down considering the minimal clearance under a case.
As noted, personal preference.


----------



## greenbrucelee

I have mine psu fan down but my case is on a stand giving it 4.5 inches of clearance.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Tyree said:


> I don't particularly care for bottom mount cases but, when I use them, I mount my PSU's fan up also. I don't feel comfortable with the fan facing down considering the minimal clearance under a case.
> As noted, personal preference.


Can you even get top-mounted ones anymore? :ermm: I've never had problems with my down facing one on my HAF 912, but I keep it cleaned out.


----------



## gcavan

Of the top tier manufacturers Newegg only lists Antec and Coolermaster cases with top mounts, and those are probably old stock.


----------



## Tyree

CoolerMaster and Antec are my preferred brand.

I've never had any problems with bottom mounts, I just prefer top mounts.


----------



## T_Rex

Yes I tried the PSU upside down, and the temps were maybe 1c cooler (or thereabouts). Since I have a pet, and even though it's sitting on that workbench I still prefer the fan facing upwards like Tyree. I did a build in this very case not that long ago with a B75 mobo and turned the PSU fan down for the customer since he had no pets and would be using it on a solid floor. I also ordered a few more mobos, one for a customer and the other possible customer but I could use it - it's the Gigabyte B85 Sniper mobo I might replace this one with that not sure yet. So far no issues with this one.

Regarding cable management I like tidiness but I also like a bit of practicality to it where I can get back in there with no much hassle to re-arrange if necessary, so I try to use the thinner smaller ties. I thought the green offset the blue mobo pretty well. As I get older I like less bling in my own rigs, but this case though a budget case has a classy no nonsense look to it (doesn't look like a transformer) and the two-fan blue LED is about as far as I will go, along with the green zip ties. With the Intel coolers in my own system, and some of my customers I turn the stock CPU fan around to where the lead is pointed towards the top I really don't like the wrap around with the wires inside of the fan shroud with the normal mount. I just pull the sticker off and reposition it.


----------



## Sweak22

New build this year.


----------



## greenbrucelee

nice build, I have that case it is easy to do a tidy job with it.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Wow. That's a sleek build. :thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Very nice!


----------



## Sweak22

greenbrucelee said:


> nice build, I have that case it is easy to do a tidy job with it.



I love that case. I have it in black and white. The white one is my backup in case the main goes down or if I have a friend over who wants to game as well. 

White Case: i7 3770k, Intel DZ77GAL-70k Mobo,Cooler Master TPC 812 Cooler, GTX 760, 8gb DDR3 1333, 120gb Corsair SSD with 1tb WD Black HDD, Thermaltake SP-850M PSU.


----------



## greenbrucelee

I have the gun metal one.


----------



## mattv8

After over a year of building + planning + many posts to TSF I'm proud to present my build! It's a case mod, with all sorts of water cooled goodness.


----------



## greenbrucelee

looks nice.


----------



## mattv8

Thanks! :grin:


----------



## gcavan

Separate graphics and CPU loops? 

How did you do the frost effect?


----------



## bassfisher6522

GZ said:


> I was just wondering... and I was going to offer some advice about cable management :grin:.



:SHOCKED:


----------



## mattv8

gcavan said:


> Separate graphics and CPU loops?
> 
> How did you do the frost effect?


Yep separate loops. Those cards generate so much heat and I wanted more control over it, and the ability to add extra cards in the future, hence the 3x120 rad on the outside. The frost is this stuff: link


----------



## GZ

bassfisher6522 said:


> :SHOCKED:


Lol. What's that for bass?


----------



## T_Rex

Only once change on my rig so far slapped in a GTX 660TI model.


----------



## Silverj2k7

Hello all,

Just got done with my build:

First screenshot is in my old CM 690 II

Second screenshot is the latest revised build :3




















Much better cable management in the 750D even a simpleton such as myself was able to manage them cables!

When i was finished building i tested it (ran for 10 minutes) then check the temps.

The CPU temp was 75C. :angry:

I immediately switched off the computer and took the back panel off... 

Culprit: Pump SATA Power cable came unplugged when closing the back panel.. :rofl:

Crisis averted lol. :thumb:


----------



## Panther063

Looks good, I like large windowed cases that show off a neat interior.
One thing I have noticed is with top mount radiators, the hoses always seem to be dangling in front of the rear fan obstructing airflow, can it be rotated 180 degrees so the hoses are towards the front?


----------



## T_Rex

Nice rig Silver well done!


----------



## GZ

Very nice job!


----------



## Silverj2k7

Thanks guys - I'm really liking this case.

@Panther:

"the hoses always seem to be dangling in front of the rear fan obstructing airflow"

Yeah, I completely agree this is something I find annoying however its something I'll live with as I do not wish to strain/stress the piping what-so-ever. :nonono:

I managed to migrate to the case without uninstalling the CPU Cooler which made things a lot easier. :thumb:

:facepalm: -From basic observation I see three areas for improvement:

1. Lead that goes over the RAM (H100i Sata Power) could be re-routed behind the Motherboard just like the 12V MB connector.

Limitation: The lead isn't that long. :banghead:

2. 3-Pin Fan leads on both the Bottom-case and front-top fans could/should be hidden.

3. The H100i's Noctua F12 fans are missing two of the rubber gromits! I *WILL* find them. :angry:

To buy/do list:
4. Swap out the i5-3570k @ 4.2 for i7-4790k (Inc MB)
5. Swap out R9 270X for 770TI (I want me some OctaneRenders!) 
6. Reinstall Wireless Card - After MB Swap (Creative SoundBlaster Z takes my only x1 )

opcorn:


----------



## defriend

Hello,

I had my build done for a while sand thought I should share.
Sorry for the redness when showing the components. Forgot to snap a pic before I put the red light strip in:grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Well your desk is much neater then the wiring inside the PC :grin:.


----------



## defriend

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Well your desk is much neater then the wiring inside the PC :grin:.


I guess I won't major in professional cable organizer then.:grin:


----------



## joeten

There are some dire ones to be seen here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...gZgC&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1519&bih=701&dpr=0.9 you would have a ways to go to get to those heights.


----------



## Tyree

Cable management is good when it comes to tidiness and ease of working inside the case but isn't a big concern as long as the cooling isn't effected.


----------



## Silverj2k7

The redness... IT BURNS!


----------



## T_Rex

^ LOL. *defriend* maybe you can make it a project to tie a few of those wires out of the way they look like they might actually impede some airflow there especially if you are a gamer you might want to tie some of those back. Nice setup though. I would love to see some before and after pics!


----------



## defriend

ChronoGeek said:


> ^ LOL.  defriend maybe you can make it a project to tie a few of those wires out of the way they look like they might actually impede some airflow there especially if you are a gamer you might want to tie some of those back. Nice setup though. I would love to see some before and after pics!


Unfortunately, I don't have before pics of Elizabeth 2 (that's what I call the computer) But I do have pics of my old computer. I will post them when I get home


Update: I got a mouse that if it's not necessary in-game, it will still work on the other monitor.


----------



## Raindawg

Nice. What case is that?


----------



## defriend

Raindawg said:


> Nice. What case is that?


Cm storm scout advanced 2


----------



## Raindawg

Thanks Very nice. I built mine with a CM half-X. Way to big. Next time I'll use the storm scout.


----------



## xsurfer

*My Sabertooth X79 built 2014*

This is my x79 Sabertooth rig. The original "Cougar" 1000W PSU failed and has been replaced with a Corsair AX1200i (overkill) and the case is the green Corsair Vengeance C70 as opposed to the black stated in specs as it's not on the list. 

Water cooled i7 [email protected] with H100i and 16 gig of 1600 RAM, SSD (256 GB Samsung 840 pro).

The rig is used for gaming and photo editing which it handles with ease. Never goes over 30c and the PSU fan has never kicked in as it runs so cool. I occasionally OC the CPU to 4.7ghz with little effect on temps thanks to the H100i. 

The build has progressed this year with better GPU (GTX780ti 3GB SC), PSU and extra drives, Sharkon drive dock etc. The "Corsair AX1200i" is a lovely unit and comes with loads od leads/cables, more than enough for anyone. 

It's running "Wolfenstein" flat out (Ultra) in "Uber" mode. The GTX780ti SC is a nice piece of kit and seems very capable. I'm glad I decided against the "Titan". 

I want to add lighting (white) at some point but cant find anything of decent quality that catches my eye. Will update pics when I find some worth putting in.

Parts list:-

Intel Core i7-3820, EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti, Corsair Vengeance C70 (Black) - System Build - PCPartPicker United Kingdom

Corsair C70 Vengeance case
Asus SabertoothX79
Intel i7 3820 [email protected] 4.7Ghz
EVGA GTX780 ti SC (Superclocked+)
Corsair Vengeance LP x [email protected]
AX1200i PSU
Corsair H100i cooler
Samsung SSD 840pro 256GB
Asus BluRay ODD-BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS
Sharkoon internal drive dock (2.5" + 3.5")


----------



## bmxjumperc

_1311327 by bmxjumperc, on Flickr

My computer can wake from sleep mode, then automatically fold all night, then enter sleep mode again in the morning automatically.


----------



## defriend

bmxjumperc said:


> https://flic.kr/p/o6Ldb8_1311327 by bmxjumperc, on Flickr
> 
> My computer can wake from sleep mode, then automatically fold all night, then enter sleep mode again in the morning automatically.


Fold?


----------



## gcavan

Is referring to the [email protected] project


----------



## T_Rex

Those last two are sweet builds, one an Asus Military theme love it, the other an MSI gaming board with water nice!


----------



## Panther063

bmxjumperc said:


> My computer can wake from sleep mode, then automatically fold all night, then enter sleep mode again in the morning automatically.


Is it CPU based folding?
I contribute to BOINC and that is GPU and CPU intensive, although I limit it to 80% CPU.


----------



## bmxjumperc

I have (on the left) the readout of two temp sensors: Temp1 sensor is in the reservoir, the Temp2 sensor is on the CPU water block itself. The actual CPU average core temp is around 34C idol here. The right picture shows two pump sensor readouts I have: the pump RPM, and a flow sensor; built in-line of the tubing.

I have had [email protected]Home running, I never heard of BIONIC until now, I'll look into trying that.
I don't have my GPUs in the picture, it can fold on whatever you want. In my case it folds 2 GPUs, and one eight core CPU all three 100% utilization.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Looking very cool!


----------



## cybermorse

Here are a couple of pictures of the assembled MB from a January 2014 build. The memory description includes a 'typo', since it should read 'DDR3". New build in response to end of support for Win XP. New desktop has Win 7, and includes a solid state HD, which is the most effective way to make a computer run faster.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Sticking with the micro build huh?

Those are always nice as well.


----------



## xweel

Went with the 1600 build with a little changes with the help from everyone on this thread. Thanks everyone. ^^




Look at the motherboard....that poor thing *cries*
---
The above pic was taken 5 minutes after I received the mobo. I got so excited and started with the build. Installed the PSU the SSD and the HDD. Finally, I opened the motherboard box and....



It was horrific and brutal...I almost cried. The cover wasn't on the pins and it was just moving around inside the anti static bag. <.<

Got a another mobo the next day and finished the work. ^^



This is just me doing the worst mistake in my life...installing the GPU without first plugging in the cables.
That sure caused me a lot of trouble...had to remove it to plug in the SATA data cables.

----
It all worked out in the end. ^^





*I have no idea what I am doing*
sloppy cable management I know. 
This is my first build ever.

Think I should move the HDD to the top?...I don't want to open up the case though. Should the zip ties worry me?
---
Finally



Couldn't take a pic while it's on, but it looks fantastic. ^^
Working really great. Tried a lot of games and had no FPS issues in any of them. Can't recommend these parts enough.

Thanks for the help 

Will there be a recommended 4k gaming build?
Think some people want to play using 4k monitors now.


----------



## joeten

Here's something to think about AnandTech | Dell Previews 27-inch ‘5K’ UltraSharp Monitor: 5120x2880


----------



## ITadmirer153

OMG.... that's beautiful!!!


----------



## Halfswift

I finally got my build done, I posted something back in Oct saying that I would soon get all the parts and build, but I was wrong. Due to lack of money I decided to buy each part one after one as they appeared on sale and I ended up buying some parts I planned for and some I didn't plan for, but I ended up getting them all in the end. 

* CPU: * i5 4690k (overclocked 11%)
* RAM: * 2x4gb 1600mhz CL10 HyperX 
* Motherboard: * Asus Z97-AR
* PSU: * XFX TS650W
* Chasse: * Corsair Obsidian 450D
* GPU: * EVGA GTX 970 ACX 2.0
* HDD: * Seagate Barracuda 1tb 7200rpm

The build booted up on first try, only problem being the RAM installed in wrong slots. Note: I had a friend help me over Skype.

























(Due to me using a non-mod PSU I ended up stuffing all the extra cables in the bottom, but other than that I'm proud with my cable management.)

The build runs supercool under load and during idle, thanks to all the fans in the 450D case. Although this makes the build very loud, not to mention the coil whine from the 970 sometimes.
During idle:

















I'd like to thank everyone on TSF for the help I've received when choosing parts and verifying them, would also thank you for being so welcoming as you are!


----------



## joeten

Well done.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Very nice! Looks good inside!


----------



## BEAUNPORTER

Thought I would upload these. Did a little upgrading. Nothing fancy, but does the job. Eventually I'll be upgrading the video card.

CPU FX 8320
MB ASUS
GPU EVGA 460 GTX
PSU CORSAIR 650
RAM CORSAIR VENGEANCE 16GB( couldn't pass up the deal)
SSD SAMSUNG EVO 120
HDD WESTERN DIGITAL BLUE 1 TB
CASE HAF 912


----------



## BowHunter41

BEAUNPORTER said:


> Thought I would upload these. Did a little upgrading. Nothing fancy, but does the job. Eventually I'll be upgrading the video card.


 
That's a very nice & clean practical build. You did a really nice job there. I like how you simply bundled the bulk of the power supply wires at the bottom of the HAF with one large zip tie it makes it easy to manage. The GTX 460 can still play a lot of games too. Maybe one day you will snatch a GTX 960 or R9 280 :smile:


----------



## Rich-M

One of my easiest builds shown before video card and sound card added so you can see the board and then after additions and finally complete and running. The Psu is modular so quite a few cables were removed after the first photo before putting the side back on the case.


Basics:Intel Core i5-4670K Processor Quad Core 6MB L3 Cache 3.4GHz BX80646I54670K Fan and MSI Z97 PC Mate LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI 6 x SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX new and it is time we open our eyes to how great Msi boards have gotten lately and stop pushing Asus and Gigabyte, especially since Gigabyte has a lot of issues lately and this is one of the reasons I built and posted this. Then I added from existing hardware I owned:

ATi Radeon R9 280X gpu, 16 gb Corsair 2133 Ddr3 memory, New Crucial 256GB Ssd Sata III drive, WD 500 GB 64 meg cache sata 3.0 hard drive 7200 Rpm, Pioneer 24X Dvd-Rw and an awesome new Inwin case available in white and black note plugin on top for sata drive:


----------



## BowHunter41

Another really nice build! How do you like that Inwin case? I have only built with the mATX Inwin cases but they seem very solid it looks like the case has a lot of room. Looks like you have a nice balance of parts there that rig should last you for some time to come. I also agree about this forum seeming to push only two particular brands which is unfortunate not to keep up with the latest trends in tech and motherboards.

How did you like the bios on that motherboard? Was it easy to set up were there any issues? Also regarding that Inwin case it's pretty quiet right? I really like the looks of that case I may have to use a few myself.


----------



## Rich-M

I love the case as it is one of the best engineered cases I have ever seen. I am not a fan of bottom based psus or storage drives facing the case back but I have to say the placement of every single part is perfect. I thought the R9-280X would never fit but it cleared and there are two sheaths that help hide wires. The top mounted hard drive caddy is awesome and allowed me to remove a loading dock from my desk. I am also not a fan of side mounted sata ports but this case placed them perfectly where you don't have to remove a hard drive to replace a cable. Every case I have used recently has a pci-x port blocked by adding a larger than life video card, but not this case. Case came with a neat reusable zippered bag with every conceivable cable extension, screw, brass standoffs and fasteners to tie up cables of all sizes.
And there was no need of standoffs as the case has them built in. The case is quiet and everything went together so smoothly and quickly I was amazed. I think I will be using more Inwin cases as I am majorly impressed and pricing is no different than Cooler Master and Thermaltake I have been using for client builds.

The bios on the Msi board is one of the best Uefi bios I have used again and defaults were almost perfect to what I setup. 

I was replacing a troubled AMD FM2 build which had many issues so I am not that used to Intel systems as I have been using AMD mostly for years now and I must say I was quite impressed and continued to be with how quick and stable this system actually is.


----------



## Panther063

Sounds like it went well and a change in suppliers is around the corner. :thumb:
There may or may not be supply issues with Tt in the future due to some alleged copying of cases they may have done, we will have to wait and see. I know there are some unhappy companies that don't believe imitation is the best sort of flattery. :nono:


----------



## jcgriff2

Not a new build, but a fairly new purchase. :0

HP Laptop ENVY 17-j130us Intel Core i7 4700MQ (2.40GHz) 12GB Memory 1TB HDD Intel HD Graphics 4600 17.3" Touchscreen Windows 8.1 - Newegg.com

HP ENVY TouchSmart 17-j130us Notebook PC Product Specifications | HP®*Support

I've always bought OEM systems; never built one myself.


----------



## Rich-M

Very nice and fast I bet John so where's the photo? Just kidding!!!:whistling:



jcgriff2 said:


> Not a new build, but a fairly new purchase. :0
> 
> HP Laptop ENVY 17-j130us Intel Core i7 4700MQ (2.40GHz) 12GB Memory 1TB HDD Intel HD Graphics 4600 17.3" Touchscreen Windows 8.1 - Newegg.com
> 
> HP ENVY TouchSmart 17-j130us Notebook PC Product Specifications | HP®*Support
> 
> I've always bought OEM systems; never built one myself.


----------



## jcgriff2

I was utterly shocked to learn it came with a 5400 rpm HDD. I knew there was no SSD, but would have thought they would have put in at least a 7200 rpm HDD.

Nonetheless, I love it - 12 GB DDR3 + 8 cores.


----------



## Rich-M

The only one I know who put 7200 rpm hard drives in laptops occasionally was Sony
and they went the way of Lenovo now. Most 17" laptops today have two hard drive bays John so you could get an SSD drive for Windows and then use the 5400 drive for files and data. That would be a rocket if you did that.


----------



## BowHunter41

jcgriff2 said:


> Not a new build, but a fairly new purchase. :0
> 
> HP Laptop ENVY 17-j130us Intel Core i7 4700MQ (2.40GHz) 12GB Memory 1TB HDD Intel HD Graphics 4600 17.3" Touchscreen Windows 8.1 - Newegg.com
> 
> HP ENVY TouchSmart 17-j130us Notebook PC Product Specifications | HP®*Support
> 
> I've always bought OEM systems; never built one myself.


 
Beast of a laptop! I want one too ... although the 2 year old EliteBook I have is still a very nice laptop.


----------



## ash369

Finally finished my build. Loving it!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

The orange and black go together very well! Glad to see! :smile:


----------



## Rich-M

Nice clean build and I love the case!


----------



## ash369

Thanks  I'll take one so u can se fully inside tried my best with the cable management but sometimes cables sticking out just can't be helped lol!


----------



## Rich-M

I know I have had cable issues inside before myself!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I thought I might as well finally show off my system as well. Two quick shots, one of the side and internals. The front doesn't contain anything and sitting on top is my tablet.

In terms of hardware, its all the same listed under my account. PC has been built for seven months now and it's been a dream to use, although I graphics card upgrade is still in order.

I'm always a fan of case badges too, as you can see all the brands listed below the case's side window.

Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 Rev 1 Latest BIOS
Intel i5-4960K overclocked to 4.6GHz.
Noctua NH-D15 Cooler with two NF Noctua fans.
Kingston 16GB (2 x 8GB) 1866MHz
EVGA GT 630
XFX 650W 80+ Gold Modular PSU
Samsung 840 EVO 256GB - Corsair Force 240GB.
Asus WiFi Network Card
NZXT H440 with rear fan, three front fans, and one top fan. There are two more available fan slots on the top that I plan to fill. Air is pulled in from the front, pushed through the main CPU cooler and then pushed out the top and back.

The system is whisper quiet even under load. The room its in during the winter can get cold enough to get the temps very low.

(Sorry for the rotated photos, I can't seem to get them to show up right on the forum when using their uploader.)


----------



## Rich-M

Nice looking build Justin and since it's white and I love those I am going to check out the case. Interesting approach to Ssd drives incidentally that makes a lot of sense as I have always used plastic frames to adapt them to the standard hardware and I see lately some cases are coming already adapted for Ssd drives. Nice and clean build!


----------



## BowHunter41

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I thought I might as well finally show off my system as well. Two quick shots, one of the side and internals. The front doesn't contain anything and sitting on top is my tablet.
> 
> In terms of hardware, its all the same listed under my account. PC has been built for seven months now and it's been a dream to use, although I graphics card upgrade is still in order.
> 
> I'm always a fan of case badges too, as you can see all the brands listed below the case's side window.
> 
> Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 Rev 1 Latest BIOS
> Intel i5-4960K overclocked to 4.6GHz.
> Noctua NH-D15 Cooler with two NF Noctua fans.
> Kingston 16GB (2 x 8GB) 1866MHz
> EVGA GT 630
> XFX 650W 80+ Gold Modular PSU
> Samsung 840 EVO 256GB - Corsair Force 240GB.
> Asus WiFi Network Card
> NZXT H440 with rear fan, three front fans, and one top fan. There are two more available fan slots on the top that I plan to fill. Air is pulled in from the front, pushed through the main CPU cooler and then pushed out the top and back.
> 
> The system is whisper quiet even under load. The room its in during the winter can get cold enough to get the temps very low.
> 
> (Sorry for the rotated photos, I can't seem to get them to show up right on the forum when using their uploader.)


Nice build you did good kid :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Thought it was time I posted pics of my new build. See *My System* for details.




















Three 1TB hard drives, plus my 230GB SSD just peeping out of the fourth bay down. Seems to work OK. On the right, the massive 8" side panel fan.


----------



## Rich-M

Nice build JPT. What exactly is the case, I like the look of it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Corsair Carbide Series 400R Graphite grey and black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case - Newegg.com

-----

Looking good John.

Just curious, you don't have the CPU fan and the rear fan blowing against each other do you? Meaning one blows out the case and the other blows inside the case.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Rich-M said:


> Nice build JPT. What exactly is the case, I like the look of it.


Thanks. As MC said, it's a Corsair, but it's the 500R, not the 400R. The full spec is:
*
Case: *Corsair Carbide Series 500R Pc Tower case
*CPU:* AMD FX8350 Black Edition 8 Core Processor (4.0/4.2GHz, 8MB Level 3 Cache, 8MB Level 2 Cache, Socket *
Mainboard:* Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 SKT-AM3+ *
Memory:* 8GB Corsair CMY8GX3M2A1866C9 Vengeance Pro Series 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1866Mhz CL9 XMP *
Hard Drive:* 3 x Seagate ST1000DM003 Barracuda 1TB
*Solid Stae Drive: *1 x Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB
*Video:* Sapphire R9 270X 4GB 1020MHz GDDR 5 *
Sound:* Integrated 4-Channel Audio Subsystem via AC-Link *
CD Rom:* Samsung 24x Retail SATA DVD Writer *
Power Supply:* Corsair CX750M *
Printer:* Epson XP-520 *OS:* Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit SP1



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Corsair Carbide Series 400R Graphite grey and black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case - Newegg.com
> 
> -----
> 
> Looking good John.
> 
> Just curious, you don't have the CPU fan and the rear fan blowing against each other do you? Meaning one blows out the case and the other blows inside the case.


The CPU fan blows onto the CPU, the case fans blow out.


----------



## Rich-M

Very nice case I like it a lot.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Rich-M said:


> Very nice case I like it a lot.


So do I.:smile:


----------



## joeten

I see you have a Ninja guard dog on watch.


----------



## JohnthePilot

LOL. That's my sloppy old Labrador. She sounds ferocious, but she'd lick an intruder to death.


----------



## joeten

My little mutts the same, if someone came to my door and told me she had bitten or attacked them, after I pick myself off the floor laughing, I would be asking which mental hospital they needed to visit.


----------



## Rich-M

Yeah my avatar has a scary bark but she really means "get your butt in here and give me some cookies".


----------



## WereBo

As promised elsewhere, here's the pics of my new build with the 'Corsair Carbide 100R Silent Edition' case (Tech. blurb under 'My System' <---)......











Spot the selfie.... :grin:










It's still not quite finished inside, after 3ish weeks of frustration trying to migrate the OS to a new 'Kingston Savage HyperX 240Gb' SSD (very long story involving Win-7 not seeing the SSD GPT format, licence-keys and non-functioning migration-software...).

I finally succeeded using the 'Paragon HDD Manager Suite (V.15)' - I was in a hurry to see whether the transfer was successful or not (worktop in the kitchen, set-up in the living room... :nonono so the SSD will eventually replace a now unused (and very old) 75Gb HDD in the rack (You can just see the SSD sat on the HDD cage), then the cabling can have it's finaly tidy-up.

It's a nice case when closed, but there's not much clearance for working inside. The gap between the Mobo-tray and side-panel isn't enough for the thick bundle of mobo power-cables to tuck behind (the panel won't slide on :sigh.

Also the 5.25" bays up top are supposed to be tool-less, but the locks won't stay shut, so the card-reader is screwed in and the DVD won't move without a lot of effort.

Oh, the rear 120mm fan doesn't seem to work either. There's a SATA power-connector, 1x4-pin header and 3x3-pin headers with no explanation as to what's for what, where, why or on what day..... There's also a 3-position fan-control switch on the back-panel, within easy groping range along the top of the case (it sits under my desk, next to my leg/knee), but that don't do nothin' either..... I've got a 120mm Noctua that I was going to mount in the front, but I think I'll just rip all the rear-gubbins out and fit the Noctua there instead.

According to 'Speccy', the GPU is presently cruisin' at 43C-44C and the GPU is at 20C....


----------



## Rich-M

The issue you are having with tucking the cables behind the plate is getting to be common place these days. It is no big deal as long as air flow isn't restricted and yours looks fine. Nice looking unit, good job!


----------



## WereBo

Thanks Rich :thumb: - At least not having the extra 5mm required to fit the power-cables gives me an extra 0.5cm for my knees under the desk..... :grin:

I must admit the new system blows the socks off my old one now - Approx 45 seconds from power-on to Windows ready and HDD-light off!









The final item arrived this morning, a tower-stand trolley thingy with castors, to lift it off the ground and allow it to easily slide out from under the desk (Yes the cables are long enough to not pull themselves out, when sliding the case out :lol..... All is now happy in my Wereniverse.... :grin:


----------



## Rich-M

You will be amazed how quickly you get used to the new found speed Bo.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I like the build! Thanks for sharing it. :smile:


----------



## WereBo

I'm already used to it Rich, I can't now understand how I tolerated my old PC for so long.... :grin:

@ MC - Thank you too MC for the Paragon HDD-Suite review, it certainly saved my 'nether-bits' with migrating the OS to the new SSD :lol:


----------



## Frost_Byte

Great looking PC WhereBo :thumb:


----------



## WereBo

Thanks Frost byte, it's getting to be running a dream now :lol: - I also just discovered that the power-switch is also the power-indicator :grin:..... When finishing off fitting the SSD and removing the old HDD, I had to reconnect some of the front-panel wires - I must have had the indicator-wires wrong-way-round originally, cos it works now :nonono:

All that's left to do, when I feel 'inspired' to rip bits out again, is to sort out the rear 120mm fan. I suspect it's either not working or not working efficiently - For a 'Silent' case it's like a gale gusting when the temps reach 50C-55C, really annoying cos it cools down, fan off, get hot, fan on, cool down, fan off, repeat ad infinitum.... There's only a mounting for 1 fan on the back, so I'll have to replace the stock one with a nice shiny new 'Noctua NF-P12' that's sat in it's box, on my desk.


----------



## Rich-M

Not unusual case fans often are crap and the one you have sitting there is definitely not.


----------



## JohnthePilot

I have to say I'm very pleased with the fans in the Corsair Carbide 500R case.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Im happy with my new build should last me a couple of years now before i need to do another overhaul.

Check under "My System" tab for specs <<<<<<







With my 4K monitor..


----------



## Rich-M

Very nice Aus Karlos, are you using 4 fans in the back of the case for exhaust?
How is the noise factor if so?
You could not have built a better faster unit, my hat's off to you it's top notch!


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Yeah ive wired up 3x 60mm Noctis fans to a single M/B fan header (max draw of 0.65a) at the back to help create a negative pressure by the GPUs which has dropped the temps by about 5c. They are running at about 2800rpm with fluid bearings giving off no noise.

My latest edition has been my 3x 500gb Samsung 580 EVO in RAID 0. Average Read is 1.6gb/s and write is 1.3gb/s


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

SLI 980s! Wow! Very nice.

You should clean out some of that dust in the bottom of the PC. :grin:


I've made a few desk and PC changes, so when I return perhaps I will update my photos too.


----------



## Rich-M

Well I just lost a 5 year old Dell All-in-One2330 in my TV Room so I decided to cannibalize all I could from the dead unit and then make do with what I had around my shop for most and then buy what I didn't have.

I started with an Intel 1-5 3570K quad core cpu(Gen 3) I bought used on eBay for the All-in-One a while back. I bought an Intel BOXDZ77GAL-70K LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard new, Deepcool Tessarect WH Mid Tower Computer Case SPCC + PLASTIC new , a 5 year old HP Dvd-rw, 16 gb Corsair vengeance 1600 Ddr3 ram, a 700 watt part modular Psu by Thermaltake, an Msi GTX 750 ti video card from a dead client unit, a San Disk 256 Gb ssd drive that was in the AIO, a 500 Gb Enterprise drive I never used that came in my new Lenovo server, and Windows 7 Home Premium. This may be some older hardware but let me tell you it flies.*
*
New Items:*

*
*DEEPCOOL TESSERACT WH Mid Tower Computer Case SPCC + PLASTIC - Newegg.com

Intel BOXDZ77GAL-70K LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com





*


----------



## WereBo

A neat looking build there Rich :thumb:


----------



## Rich-M

Thanks Bo.


----------



## ashumann12

:wavey: Well Hello All!

Just set up a 4 monitor mount and am spanning some games. with a lot of work, I finally have this set up.










Definitely going to have to consider GPU liquid cooling in the future lol


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Wow! Very cool!

Look at how many tanks you have in WoT! I don't have even enough to full all of my slots yet. :grin:


----------



## ashumann12

48 and counting, many years and a lot of $$ in that game


----------



## ashumann12

Master Chief, What clan are you in? I'm in the 323rd Combat Reg (ashumann12)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I am not apart of any clans in WoT.


----------



## WereBo

Good grief Adam, are you sure you can't squeeze another screen in there? :grin:


----------



## Aus_Karlos

I use to have surround setup. It was awesome then someone decided to make a VR headset and made the setup obsolete for me. I cannot wait till the Oculus hits the shelves.


----------



## sE DegeN

Build I started a few weeks ago. Almost done! Hopefully I get my new GPUs next week


----------



## ashumann12

Very nice set up sE DegeN!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Triple monitors! Looks good!


----------



## Rich-M

Agreed looks great!


----------



## WereBo

That looks a very neat & tidy build sE DegeN :thumb:


----------



## sE DegeN

Hey thanks guys I really appreciate it! It took a ton of work and learning to get it to where I have it so it means a lot.


----------



## jimscreechy

This is my Son's I did a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## WereBo

A neat-looking build jimscreechy, that's a meaty-looking cooler there :wink:


----------



## JohnthePilot

sE DegeN said:


> Build I started a few weeks ago. Almost done! Hopefully I get my new GPUs next week


OMG. Windows 10 x 3. One is too many for me. :grin:


----------



## sE DegeN

Thought I would post an update now that my build is 100% complete. I sold one of my BenQ XL2420T monitors and replaced it with an Asus PG279 1440p 144Hz. I also replaced my Evga GTX 980 SC with two Evga GTX1080 FTWs with an EVGA HB SLI Bridge. I think it looks rather slick!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Two 1080s! That's impressive.


----------



## TomPG

*You know you're not going to get away from here without posting some benchmarks for those beasts, right? :smile:
There are plenty of single 1080 benchmarks, but I'm curious to see how they do in SLI.

I'm assuming you run those displays in surround? Otherwise that's some serious power for 2560x1440..*


----------



## sE DegeN

I do not run them in surround as there is 3 inch size difference between the monitors. I'm also not 100% if games can support outputting different resolutions at the same time in surround? I plan to get a 4K 144hz version of the rog swift whenever it releases so the power won't be wasted . Which benchmarks do you want to see? I have a fire strike score of just over 27000 I can post and I will run others at request.


----------



## TomPG

*27000? :ermm: 
Jesucristo!

As far as I'm aware; you can run them at different resolutions but you'd be running the middle display at a height of 1080, so you'd be wasting that lovely new 1440p display! 

Looking at the benchmarks for single GTX 1080s, looks like 1440p is the reasonable minimum, it's ridiculous frame-rates at 1080p. Two 1080s would smash 1440p, and probably be just perfect at 4K. 

I'm very, very jealous. I'll be even more jealous when you get a 4K display too! :smile:*


----------



## joeten

You could invest in a smaller one of these http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/hisense/50m3300/hise-50m3300 just got one and it is a very nice TV lots of connectivity and cracking on 4k.


----------



## jimscreechy

After doing the upgrade on my son's PC I was so impressed with his SSD performance I got one for myself. Love it!


----------



## Rich-M

Good for you!!!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Looking good!


----------



## TomPG

*Holy hard-drives Batman! 

Are all those bays full?*


----------



## jimscreechy

haha yes. 8 x 3TB. In fairness this Machine has probably been evolving for the last 8 - 10 years and normally gets a minor upgrade once a year and a major one every 2 or 3 (just cheaper that way). This has been the biggest one for a while now. Just waiting form my gtx1080 to be delivered. :smile:


----------



## TomPG

*That definitely does sound like a sensible way to do it.

Everyone's jumping on the Pascal train! I think I'm going to wait it out, and build an entirely new system when a few more partner cards are out.

Plus; I feel that I actually have to 'finish' this one off first.*


----------



## WereBo

jimscreechy said:


> After doing the upgrade on my son's PC I was so impressed with his SSD performance I got one for myself. Love it!


The SSD-drives are phenomenal indeed, since I built my new rig last October, it still boots up in less than 1 minute, even with 9 months of additional junk installed :grin:

That's a very neat & tidy build Jim, it makes mine look rather tatty... :lol:


----------



## jimscreechy

Its a lot easier these days now you have the small cavity behind the motherboard to work with but hey, as long as it works that's the main thing.


----------



## TomPG

*So, it's probably time I contributed here for all to see. 

This has been going for a long time, and has been 'done' more than a few times. It's still far from done in my eyes, but I'll throw it up here for your perusal all the same. :thumb:

Things that aren't listed in the 'My System' tab:

Xigmatek Loki I CPU Cooler
Corsair Carbide 300R Mid-Tower Case
2x Corsair AF140 3-pin Fans (Front)
2x Corsair SP120 4-pin Fans (Top)
1x Corsair SP120 4-pin Fan (Rear)
Seagate Surveillance HDD (Recovery)
..and the list of remaining things left to do on this one: 

XFX PRO Black Edition 850W
Custom Sleeved Cables, and sort out the mess that it is at the moment 
SLI
Custom Water-Cooling loop
After all of that is finished; I'll move on to an all new build.
Have at it! :hide:*


----------



## ashumann12

Nice rig! :dance:


----------



## TomPG

*Thank you sir.*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I like the Black and Blue theme!


----------



## TomPG

*Thanks! 

It's going to be getting a lot more Black 'n' Blue very soon. It'll look a lot better when I get the ketchup and mustard cables out of there and get some sleeved cables in their place. :thumb:*


----------



## JimE

So this all started out as a monitor upgrade. I've been eyeing a very highly rated 30" Dell for a very long time, but I just couldn't bring myself to spend that much money on a monitor. Then my son upgraded to the 27" Acer GSync last year. That just furthered fueled my desire to upgrade as well.

While researching current monitors to decide on which to get, I also created a wish list at newegg with other upgraded hardware. The plan was to get a new system for Christmas. Then, like two days later, I get an email from newegg that several of my wishlist items were on sale. You just can't ignore a good sale, especially when it's $100 off. :grin:

Anyway, here is the parts list:

ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4
Intel Core i7-6700k
Noctua NH-U14S
G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2x8GB)
Asus ROG GTX 1070

and the whole point of this upgrade:

Acer XB270HU (bprz)


Here are the parts:























motherboard w/cpu, RAM, and the freaking huge cooler:
















And a pic of everything installed into my existing case. It was a very tight fit.


----------



## JimE

Here is a closer view of the tight fit of the video card and cooler:










And the reason for this splurge:


----------



## joeten

Fitted by shoe horn no doubt :rofl::thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I like it! How are those monitors?


----------



## Rich-M

Something has to be done about the shrinking sizes of cases matched by the growing sizes of video cards as that is really unforgivable.


----------



## JimE

The monitor on the left is the new one. The 27" IPS 1440P is outstanding. I wish I would have spent the money on an IPS panel much sooner.

The one on the right is my old 24" LED 1080P monitor. It's works fine, but the difference between the two is much greater than I anticipated. 

Now I want a second 27" IPS panel. Although I won't need to splurge and get a gSync model, so it will be a bit cheaper.


----------



## DELETED 071219

I don't have pictures of my new computer build, but here are the specs for it.

PCPartPicker part list: Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core, Radeon R7 370 4GB Double Dissipation, SPEC-03 Blue ATX Mid Tower - System Build - PCPartPicker
Price breakdown by merchant: Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core, Radeon R7 370 4GB Double Dissipation, SPEC-03 Blue ATX Mid Tower - System Build - Price Breakdown By Merchant - PCPartPicker

CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($219.99 @ Newegg) 
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9x65 33.8 CFM CPU Cooler ($46.95 @ Amazon) 
Motherboard: Asus Z170-P ATX LGA1151 Motherboard ($113.98 @ Newegg) 
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($74.99 @ Amazon) 
Storage: Sandisk Ultra II 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($72.99 @ Amazon) 
Video Card: XFX Radeon R7 370 4GB Double Dissipation Video Card ($153.16 @ Amazon) 
Case: Corsair SPEC-03 Blue ATX Mid Tower Case ($61.41 @ Amazon) 
Power Supply: Corsair RMx 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($109.99 @ Amazon) 
Total: $840.46
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-08-18 05:35 EDT-0400


----------



## TomPG

Serpius said:


> I don't have pictures of my new computer build


*The thread is called "Post pics of you new build".. It may be time to take some.* :smile:


----------



## DELETED 071219

TomPG said:


> *The thread is called "Post pics of you new build".. It may be time to take some.* :smile:


If the thread moderator deems my post unfit for this forum, then he/she can remove it. 

Thank you


----------



## TomPG

*It was a joke dude. Relax. 
Nice build by the way. All joking aside; it would be nice to see some pictures of it. :thumb:*


----------



## TomPG

*[Updates:]*

Picked up a few things for it since my last post. Grabbed myself another GTX970 G1 as they were reduced, was going to wait longer, but the price drop swayed me. I also went out and got a decent PSU (XFX XTR 850). I know it's far too much power, but I don't really care - I'd rather be looking at it than looking for it. 

The second 970 fits (just) next to those HDD cages. It is barely pressed up against it, but it's all aesthetic plastics at the end of the card, so nothing crucial is being damaged. :thumb:

I will be replacing that god-awful orange SLI bridge. I can't for the life of me figure out why ASUS packaged an orange SLI bridge with a blue motherboard, but they did, so I'm stuck with it for now.


----------



## WereBo

Neat, really neat :thumb: - I see what you mean about that SLI-bridge, if you can't find a better coloured one, you could cover the orange with a strip or two of electrical insulating tape, in a suitable colour :wink:


----------



## Rich-M

I couldn't disagree more orange and turquoise (the real color) look great together
for me.


----------



## TomPG

Rather annoyingly; GIGABYTE do a branded SLI Bridge with LEDs and everything, but it's a 3-way bridge, and it's only available with their monstrous WATERFORCE Kit.

The only other GIGABYTE-branded hard bridge I've found, other than some aftermarket covers, are the High-Bandwidth Xtreme Gaming ones, and they aren't cheap considering I won't see any benefit from them at all. 

I'm sure it'll grow on me to the point where I probably won't care anymore! :thumb:


----------



## WereBo

Unless you have a windowed side-panel, you won't notice it in everyday use :wink:


----------



## TomPG

*I do... and not the horrible 'vented window' panel for the 300R, it's the solid window from the 450D. I just can't get a decent photo of it without getting my ugly mug in it! :thumb:*


----------



## gcavan

Use your camera's built in zoom and take your photo from three or four meters away.


----------



## TomPG

*:facepalm: of course...*


----------



## JimE

I think it's just a standard part that they designed years ago. I have several sitting in my parts bin that look identical...and I don't upgrade that often.


----------



## WereBo

Following a massive change-round in my living room, I moved my stereo-system from either side of the window (18' away) to my PC desk (now in arm's-reach :grin

This eventually entailed my PC (in the desk's knee-well) idling at high 40sC~low 50sC so, thinking it need a good clean out to remove all the dust, I dismantled it. Surprisingly it was near spotless inside, all the dust had built up outside the bottom-fan filter and the front-panel grilles (immediate front of the sides) and it's now hovering at 39C (GPU) and 36C (GPU) according to Speccy....

So, now it's all glinting nicely, I thought I'd photo it for posterity :lol: The stereo (Kenwood KA-3020) is just under the right-hand hutch and the desktop speakers (Maybrook studio monitors) are either side of the HP Officejet-6000 printer on top.

My next job is to tidy the spiders-nightmare of mains-cables behind the desk and to either remove or cut a section out of the knee-well 'modesty-board', so the PC-case exhausts have a clearer path - At present the fan is just inches away from the board, so the board, well-sides and desk top makes a very good heat-trap.... It's very effective at keeping my knee-knobs warm in winter :lol:


----------



## Rich-M

Wow nice desk and it looks like space is at a premium there!


----------



## kendallt

WereBo said:


> Neat, really neat :thumb: - I see what you mean about that SLI-bridge, if you can't find a better coloured one, you could cover the orange with a strip or two of electrical insulating tape, in a suitable colour :wink:


 Most markers will look metallic when writing on a circuit board, so grab a blue wide tip and go to town.

I'd post a pic of my latest build, but it's in the same old case I've been using since the mid 90s....

Other option for a cover to the SLI bridge pick up heat-set model clay at an art store, model a cool cover and set it. then pick up heat shrink tube and slip it over the clay and heat the tube to shrink it tight, then cut most of the 'bottom' out leaving lips to clip over the ribbon, paint as desired, and clip it on.


----------



## jimscreechy

Werebo, I like that den you have there, looks very homely, but how do you manage to fit your legs under the desk?


----------



## kendallt

Skinny little legs? But I have a smaller version of his cobra.


----------



## WereBo

jimscreechy said:


> Werebo, I like that den you have there, looks very homely, but how do you manage to fit your legs under the desk?


I can't get my back paws completely under the desk, the centre-tray sticks out too far when it's slid out and blocks the chair-armrests ( the tray's too narrow for the keyboard to sit on so mouse only, plus ashtray, writing-area, dinner-tray etc. :grin, my knees are just inside the cubby-hole :thumb: 

Although it's an excellent computing desk that was assembled in '97/'98 (it came in '2x box flat-pack' configuration :lol, it's too heavy to move, even when the drawers/cupboards are emptied (hence the 'reluctance' to crawl underneath to sort and tidy the cables). Having previously discovered the pitfalls of moving chipboard furniture, I went slightly overboard when assembling this desk, so every single screw, dowel and fixing is also glued in, just to make sure it doesn't fall apart, ever! - I forgot about needing to move the beastie :lol:

Oh, the printer is sat on 2 shallow boxes cos the top of the hutch has a backstop panel, to stop things sliding off the back. This panel now gets in the way of the cables to the printer and router, hence the 2 trays. The modem/router sits on the 2Tb cloud storage box to clear it's cables too, the 'TSF' slip under the printer is to remind Mrs WereBo....... :grin:


----------



## WereBo

kendallt said:


> Skinny little legs? But I have a smaller version of his cobra.


Here's a closer view of it :wink:


----------



## kendallt

Kinda cool spotting odd-ball things you have like that in someone else's pictures.

I'm in construction (new/remodel/repair) and I'm in hundreds of different houses and apartments a year, I always found it interesting that aside from televisions and computers, you seldom see the same furniture and decorations in different houses.


----------



## jimscreechy

"Back Paws" hehe 

I must say I do like the 'Lived in' look that computer rooms, dens and (according to my ex) 'hovels' often have. Its nice to see a work space that lends some insight to taste, character, and personal interest. I have a friend who's tech-space could double for an Intel 'clean room'... but, he says he works best that way so I suppose that is insight in itself. Meanwhile mine is... well, lets just say much more normal. I think we should have a separate thread on work spaces as well... far more interesting.


----------



## Rich-M

Here is my home:


----------



## WereBo

jimscreechy said:


> "Back Paws" hehe
> 
> I must say I do like the 'Lived in' look that computer rooms, dens and (according to my ex) 'hovels' often have. Its nice to see a work space that lends some insight to taste, character, and personal interest. I have a friend who's tech-space could double for an Intel 'clean room'... but, he says he works best that way so I suppose that is insight in itself. Meanwhile mine is... well, lets just say much more normal. I think we should have a separate thread on work spaces as well... far more interesting.


Hehehehe.... The rest of the room is far from neat an' tidy, although it's a lot better than is was a few weeks ago, the stacks were almost blocking the TV (which wouldn't really bother me as I rarely watch it) - Mrs WereBo is seriously into both textile crafts and paper/card crafts, so the living-room is full of boxes of her stuff. As you can see, it makes cleaning/dusting a long job and decorating near impossible, it'd take a week just to shift everything out, then a couple o' months of complaints cos everything would be put back in the wrong place.... :grin:


@ Rich-M - That is really nice, far more what I'd prefer to live with (no clutter), I'm envious :lol:


----------



## Rich-M

Yikes I can see where I might be a role model for you? Hey seriously you make do with what is the best you can do for now and there is always room for improvement later.


----------



## Rich-M

Space Saver Build I just did has a lot of easily seen advantages, start with this case which has a unique ability to separate all hardware:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...82E16811144298


----------



## Rich-M

Hardware for above:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...82E16811144298
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...title_srh_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2PQBA7L2BFM79
https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1YSBSBGM5NYVAY9X6QDN
https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Core-i...qid=1492354037&sr=1-1&keywords=intel+i5+4690k
NCIXUS.com - Buy GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 - GIGABYTE Z97MX-GAMING 5 mATX LGA1150 Z97 DDR3 PCI-E16 PCI-E8 XFIRE/SLI SATA3 USB3 HDMI Motherboard - Gigabyte - Great price and fast delivery
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...=seasonic_550_watt_psu-_-17-151-136-_-Product
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...e=GSkill_1600_ddr3_ram-_-20-232-141-_-Product
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...erprise_hard_drive-_-1Z4-0002-00111-_-Product
and finally:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...cial_240_Ssd_drive-_-0D9-000E-00078-_-Product


----------



## JohnthePilot

Interesting concept.


----------



## Rich-M

Before anyone asks why I used Gen 4 cpu and board is that I happened to have the cpu that I never used and there really is little performance difference between the Devils Canyon cpus and Kaby Lake's newest for what I do. I also really searched for a micro motherboard with a minimum 8 Usb ports.


----------



## ashumann12

OK, here is my rig in it's current form. (slowly evolving)

Case: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX Computer Case - Tempered Glass Edition, Satin Black PH- ES515ETG_BK 
Mobo: ASUS P6T - LGA 1366 - X58 - DDR3 - ATX Motherboard: Amazon: 
CPU: Intel Xeon CPU Processor 6 Six Core 3.06 GHz LGA1366 X5675 SLBYL
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 1866 MHZ (PC3 15000) Desktop Memory (CMD16GX3M4A1866C9) 
GPU: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 DirectX 12 GV-N1080D5X-8GD 8GB 256-Bit GDDR5X and
EVGA GTX 760
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G3
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler H100i (v2)
Hard Drives: Crucial MX300 525GB SATA 2.5 Inch Internal Solid State Drive - CT525MX300SSD1
Monitors: Acer G236HL 23-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor (x2)(1080P)
Sceptre U278W-4000R(4k)
Seiki 32" TV (1080p)
Elecrow RPA05010R HDMI 5-Inch 800x480 (inside case)
Headset: CORSAIR VOID PRO RGB Wireless Gaming Headset 
EXTRAS: 
Thermaltake Sleeve Extension Power Supply Cable Kit, Cases, Blue Black 
Corsair Air Series SP 120 LED Blue High Static Pressure Fan Cooling - Twin Pack (X3)
Phanteks Multi-Color LED Strips 1 Meter Enthoo Luxe Case Upgrade (PH-LEDKT_M1)(x2) 
Phanteks PH-LEDKT_COMBO: RGB LED Strip Combo Set


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Looking good! Lots of blue.


----------



## ashumann12

Fans are all blue, also have RGB strips but wash out bad on camera. (I love the blue)


----------



## Rich-M

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Silverj2k7

New build, Specs:
CPU: Ryzen 7 1800X
Cooler NZXT Kraken X52
Memory: 32GB Corsair Dominator 3200Mhz DDR4
Motherboard: Asus Strix X370-F
PSU: Seasonic 860W (SS-860XP2)
Case:Cooler Master MasterCase Pro 6 Blue Edition
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 1070
Storage: Samsung 250GB 960 Evo M.2 SSD, 2TB WD Black, 500GB WD Blue (SSD) 
To be added (Migrated from old system): 500GB Samsung Evo, 500GB WD Blue (second), 2TB Barricuda

Edit: I've not actually cable managed this build at all (yet)


----------



## ashumann12

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Rich-M

Are you seeing something I don't, I would love to see what the system looks like
Silverj2k7.


----------



## Silverj2k7

Rich-M said:


> Are you seeing something I don't, I would love to see what the system looks like
> Silverj2k7.


Huh?


----------



## Rich-M

All I see is a heatsink/fan.


----------



## Silverj2k7

Rich-M said:


> All I see is a heatsink/fan.


I'll have to take a picture during daylight hours soon. Since that photo was taken I've added a GTX 1050Ti to the build (matching Gigabyte card) and more SSD's.

I use the GTX 1050TI to power my new monitors (Dual DELL P2418D) whilst the GTX 1070 renders in Iray.


----------



## ashumann12

OK, New Ryzen build: :wavey:

Case: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX Computer Case - Tempered Glass Edition, Satin Black PH- ES515ETG_BK 
Mobo: ASUS Crosshair VI Hero X370
CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700X @ 4.0 Ghtz
RAM: CORSAIR VENGEANCE RGB 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4 3000MHz C16) 
GPU: EVGA GTX 1080Ti FTW3
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 DirectX 12 GV-N1080D5X-8GD
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G3
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler H100i (v2)
Hard Drives: WD Black 250GB High-Performance NVMe PCIe Gen3 8 Gb/s 
Crucial MX500 1TB
Crucial MX300 525GB 
32TB of Plex Storage (HDD)
Monitors: Sceptre U278W-4000R(4k) x2
Sceptre 50" 4K TV
Elecrow RPA05010R HDMI 5-Inch 800x480 (inside case)


----------



## Rich-M

Nice clean build good luck with it!


----------



## tristar

Love the setup and the case... WOWZA !!!


----------



## IanHanssens

First time build!

Case: NZXT S340 Black
Motherboard: MSI W370 Gaming Plus
CPU: Intel Core I7-9700K
RAM: G Skill Trident Z RGB (2x8gb) (4000Mhz) 
GPU: ASUS AMD Radeon ROG Strix Vega 56 OC Edition (8gb)
PSU: Corsair RM850X
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U14S
SSD: Samsung 970 EVO 1TB

Sorry for the bad picture, couldn't find a better position as the case is quite small


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I like it! It looks good.


----------



## Rich-M

Very nice indeed, great component choices!


----------



## richie4321

IanHanssens said:


> First time build!
> 
> Case: NZXT S340 Black
> Motherboard: MSI W370 Gaming Plus
> CPU: Intel Core I7-9700K
> RAM: G Skill Trident Z RGB (2x8gb) (4000Mhz)
> GPU: ASUS AMD Radeon ROG Strix Vega 56 OC Edition (8gb)
> PSU: Corsair RM850X
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U14S
> SSD: Samsung 970 EVO 1TB
> 
> Sorry for the bad picture, couldn't find a better position as the case is quite small
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDkF3m1QGWk



Awesome build! I love the colors of the lighting.


----------



## bnporter

Corsair Carbide Spec 2 Case
MSI Pro Carbon Motherboard
AMD 2700X
GSkill RipJaws 16GB
MSI RX590
Coolermaster Hyper 212 RGB Black Edition
EVGA 850GQ PSU


----------



## Rich-M

Very nice build and nice job enjoy that!


----------



## JimE

Wow, it's been THREE years since my last upgrade. Time to start shopping I think. ; )


----------



## Rich-M

Take a look at Ryzen 3000 series like Ryzen 5 3600 Jim, incredible value with comparable Intel performance and $200 price tag! I just completes a 9700K i7 build before this series came out and I wish I had waited a month but who knew?


----------



## JimE

Rich-M said:


> Take a look at Ryzen 3000 series like Ryzen 5 3600 Jim, incredible value with comparable Intel performance and $200 price tag! I just completes a 9700K i7 build before this series came out and I wish I had waited a month but who knew?


I will take a look. I was just pricing a similar upgrade (i7 9700k).

The last time that I was looking at Ryzen, there was a lot of manual configuration required to get them running properly. Which I'm not against, per se, but it's nice to just put something together and it just works.


----------



## Rich-M

The only issues I had with Ryzen were quite a few bad cpus out of the box. I returned one to Newegg and got back another bad one so the rest of the returns I did with AMD. I only used 2200,2400 and 2600 Ryzen and 2200 is where I had quite a few bad cpus. The ones I built went right up and ran great.
My 9700K is a great build with 3200 Corsair ram at 16Gb, and a WD M2.2 256 Gb drive with a 1 tb Patriot Ssd and ASRock Z390M Pro4 LGA 1151 (300 Series) motherboard which I really like. I was able to flash bios without cpu BTW as the board I was shipped was not ready for Gen 9.


----------



## Corday

i9 has had other problems, so not confined to AMD.


----------



## Rich-M

Yeah well i9 is too new for me and too expensive I figure let the dust settle around new hardware as too often I have had issue using "cutting edge" hardware. I have long preferred AMD systems but for the last 2-3 years I have been totally Intel as the FX series from AMD did me in. Between the noise of those plus failures I took a break on my personal units as I don't think in the past I have ever had all my personal units as Intel systems so I was just getting used to these when Ryzen appeared and as much as I built quite a few client systems, I wasn't ready to move to my own Ryzen systems and I think the 3000 series is where I would have gone from everything I have read.


----------



## SpareChange

JimE said:


> I will take a look. I was just pricing a similar upgrade (i7 9700k).
> 
> The last time that I was looking at Ryzen, there was a lot of manual configuration required to get them running properly. Which I'm not against, per se, but it's nice to just put something together and it just works.


I am currently running an R5 3600. It's actually not hard at all, the main thing is to mostly ignore PBO or PB2 or RyzenMaster just use the bios auto mode with regards to boost that way you get better voltages like 1.365v full load @ 4.2 ghz instead of 1.4v that you would get with PBO or PBO2 (activated in CBS or AMD sections of the bios) and more heat that goes with PBO. Also if you did decide to try Ryzen make sure that along with the all-in-one drivers you also install the new B350-B450-X470*&570 chipset drivers as well that way you get all of the Ryzen power plans correctly available in power options. I use the Ryzen balanced plan myself, some use windows balanced but I noticed with that plan full load is @ 4.095 ghz instead of 4.195 ghz with Ryzen balanced. As far as speed goes, IPC, gaming, multitasking it's pretty much the equivalent of an Intel I7 8700k.


----------



## SpareChange

As an addendum to my last post have a look here at an R5 3600 running @ about 4.0 ghz vs. an I7 8700k @ about 4.3 ghz








They are nearly identical, save a few FPS around 2-5 FPS max game depending. Of course an I7 8700k can run easily with great cooling @ 4.6+ ghz on a Z board but right now I have the AMD 3600 running with stock cooling and stock boost @ 4.2 ghz and it bests the 8700k when the 8700K is @ 4.5 - and beats in in all multitasking tests. In fact the R5 3600 beats the previous generation 2700x both in gaming and in 90% of MT tasks. That's how far the IPC and MT capability was improved in this generation of AMD processors. Downside is that basically your max boost is close to all you can get. 3600x can get about 4.4-4.5 ghz with PBO because it's a binned chip but that requires very nice cooling because of the voltage involved to get that clockspeed stable. Either way these new processors from AMD are very nice.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Here's my new piece of heaven. I'm still waiting on my headset and stand. But here she is......


----------



## bassfisher6522

What the heck....why are they posting sideways.


----------



## Deejay100six

bassfisher6522 said:


> What the heck....why are they posting sideways.



 Maybe this is one of the 'deficiencies' in the current forum software in the list of reasons for the upcoming change.


I fixed it anyhow.


Nice setup you have there. :thumb: At first glance, I mistook your tower for some kind of fancy amp! :lol:


----------



## bassfisher6522

LOL....thanks.


----------



## Corday

Even the chair looks new. :thumb:


----------



## bassfisher6522

Corday said:


> Even the chair looks new. :thumb:


Yes sir. Everything you see in those pics are new. I resurrected my old Intel build due to Covid-19....mobo's and PSU are very scarce and when they are in stock they're 2 to 3 times regular price. The only thing that has not be replaced it the RAM and CPU

So I opted to go with the aesthetics and creature comforts of a new Gaming/Office area. I did this purposely while I can still see. My eye sight is rapidly deteriorating than expected.


----------



## SpareChange

Rig looks great :smile:


----------



## Rich-M

Enjoy Jimbo looks great!


----------



## SpareChange

Looks like Rosewill case Jimbo?


----------



## bassfisher6522

SpareChange said:


> Looks like Rosewill case Jimbo?


Oh Heck No.....

Corsair 

https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Cases/Mid-Tower-ATX-Cases/220T-RGB/p/CC-9011190-WW


----------



## bassfisher6522

My first mid tower. If I had to do it all over again, I would. This mid tower is on the small side. Everything in there is so compact and tight. I would liked to have a bit more room...maybe an inch and a half on all dimensions.


----------



## Corday

I went too far the other way. My Corsair case is too wide for the intended slot at the bottom of my computer desk. As a result, my computer sits on the top of the desk.


----------



## Rich-M

bassfisher6522 said:


> My first mid tower. If I had to do it all over again, I would. This mid tower is on the small side. Everything in there is so compact and tight. I would liked to have a bit more room...maybe an inch and a half on all dimensions.


That's why I have taken to using only micro boards these days with mid-size towers. We don't really need the ATX boards anymore because we don't add much to systems these days. And that way the system can breathe and IO have more room inside mid size towers.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Rich-M said:


> That's why I have taken to using only micro boards these days with mid-size towers. We don't really need the ATX boards anymore because we don't add much to systems these days. And that way the system can breathe and IO have more room inside mid size towers.


Why didn't I think of that. 

You know it's the most simple answers that goes right by/over us. That totally makes sense. I'll start looking at micro boards for my AMD retro fit in the near future.


----------



## Rich-M

bassfisher6522 said:


> Why didn't I think of that.
> 
> You know it's the most simple answers that goes right by/over us. That totally makes sense. I'll start looking at micro boards for my AMD retro fit in the near future.


Hey Jimbo that is the beauty of forums because we can share thoughts and ideas and grow. I started doing that a few years ago when I was looking at better flow of air in systems and also how to better accommodate these ever growing video cards. But over the years here I have picked up invaluable software programs and hardware ideas.


----------



## ash369




----------



## SpareChange

Nice Rig Ash! I like the simplicity of the build and I like the LED lighting. Not a huge fan of RGB. I see what looks like an MSI GPU and some Corsair ram but what are your build specs?


----------



## ash369

Thanks! Here are my specs:

UserBenchmarks: Game 55%, Desk 89%, Work 76%
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 - 88.7%
GPU: AMD RX 570 - 51.7%
SSD: Samsung 860 Evo 250GB - 119.6%
HDD: Seagate ST3500312CS 500GB - 50.4%
HDD: Seagate ST3500312CS 500GB - 47.6%
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200 C16 2x8GB - 88.5%
MBD: Gigabyte B450M DS3H
PSU: Corsair VS550 550 W Active PFC 80 PLUS Certified Power Supply Unit - Black


----------



## Brispir

My PC I just finished building last night. Specs are as follows ( and I chose not to use RGB as I sleep in the same room as my PC so I want as little of that as possible ) . Thanks to the great people on this site.


Motherboard: ASUS TUF GAMING B550M-PLUS (Wi-Fi) ( Are you a human? )
CPU: AMD RYZEN 5 3600 6-Core 3.6 GHz ( AMD RYZEN 5 3600 6-Core 3.6 GHz (4.2 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W 100-100000031BOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com )
GPU: GIGABYTE Radeon RX 5600 XT DirectX 12 ( Are you a human? )
PSU: Seasonic FOCUS GX-550, 550W 80+ Gold ( Are you a human? )
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB ( G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-16GVGB - Newegg.com )
CASE: Fractal Design Meshify C Black ATX ( Fractal Design Meshify C Black ATX High-Airflow Compact Dark Tint Tempered Glass Window Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com )
SSD: 2x Intel 660p Series M.2 2280 1TB ( 2X Are you a human? )
OS: Windows 10


----------



## SpareChange

Brispir that's and nice build! The 5600XT is way more powerful that a lot of people realize and has a lower power signature than the 5700XT. It's basically like the RX 570 next to the RX 580. I like that you used the stock heat sink fan it's sufficient for everyday use and gaming. Nice power supply too perfect for your build thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rich-M

Well Finally a new build for me and I have not yet figured out what I shall do with it. Ryzen 5 3600, AS Rock B 550M Pro4 board, MSI Radeon MX 570 video card, Corsair iCUE 220T RGB Airflow CC-9011174-WW White Steel / Plastic / tempered Glass ATX Mid Tower Computer Case, AData Ssd 2.28, Seagate Hybrid 1 Tb hard drive, 16 Gb Kingston Hyper-X Ddr4 Ram and Windows 10 Professional.


----------



## SpareChange

Awesome new AMD system Rich that rig will do anything you want it to from gaming to video editing to your quickbooks to managing this website. All you need now is a rear 120mm and run that 8 pin PW connector on the left inside of the GPU (just snake it up left side around your IO shield and then curl the 8 pin down to attach). You can use one simple zip tie to hang that curl from the top of the case or just snug-tuck it with to corner of the mainboard and rotate the cable to fit. You might have to remove your GPU for that since you're not using flat cables. RX 570 has held up over time and the one you have is 8GB so your GPU is a substantial upgrade from the R9 280x.


----------



## Rich-M

Thanks SpareChange it feels really responsive. I ordered 32 Gb ram for it and am waiting for its arrival to really compare with my 8700K i7 Intel rig but for now the Ryzen already feels more responsive to me. I can't do what you suggest because that 8 pin power cable barely makes it now and is really snug with no slack at all. I am going to try to see if I can get it up the outside behind the board to come through the top later today as it looks like I can do that. This layout is temporary as I had a failure with a Gigabyte Aorus motherboard a few weeks ago that didn't run right at all so I was just trying another board to see how it would do with all the same hardware when I threw this together and now I am excited!


----------



## Rich-M

My ram came in so I changed to 32 Gb ram and I moved the 8 pin power cable behind the board now all I have left to do is add 120 mm rear fan and I am done. The other thing I want to do which I have to do before adding rear fan is the 3 fans in front of case are using every fan connector on the board. I want to tie them into a molex cable to free up at least 1 fan board port and that will take the thin wire running across the video card also out.


----------



## SpareChange

Looking good Rich!


----------



## ashumann12

Nice rig @Rich-M , enjoy. I'm loving my 3900x build, just plows through my drone footage when editing @ 4K.


----------



## Rich-M

Yeah this thing flies one of these days I will up the Cpu. I haven't had an AMD build in years so I was cautious with this one and now I wish I had gone with more Cpu speed but I am not knocking the 3600 because it's faster than my Intel 8700K system was with almost the same hardware as that had.


----------



## ashumann12

The 3600 is really the sweet spot for the price to performance mark. My 3900x is great but at $500 is a little pricey and runs warmer when pushing it hard.


----------



## Rich-M

I was thinking more like 3800X which is an 8 core the 3900X is a 12 core and I can't imagine when we could ever fully utilize that as most of what we do barely utilized 6 or 8 core. But the 3600 is a great price point for a lot of chip.


----------

